# PHP-Befehlsliste?



## SanSebastian (10. März 2004)

also ich interessiere mich sehr fürs programmieren,habe aber kein geld(Schüler) und somit nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten(Bücher sehr teuer, Programme nur freeware) 
und nun möchte ich gerne PHP lernen. Gibt es da irgendjemanden, der eine Liste mit PHP-Befehlen hat oder kennt, in der jeder Befehl erklärt wird?
Außerdem wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand einen PHP-Editor empfehlen könnte, der zum Einen kostenlos ist und zum Anderen für einen Anfänger gut geeignet ist..
Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus

Sebastian


----------



## split (10. März 2004)

Klar, php.net

Außerdem kannst du - wenn du Informationen zu einer bestimmten Funktion willst - dir diese leicht beschaffen, indem du einfach auf php.net/Funktionsname gehst!

Falls du PHP erst lernen möchtest, empfehle ich dir das hier!


----------



## Fabian H (10. März 2004)

PHP Referenz - acht Euro.

Terrashop - Leicht beschädigte und auslaufende Bücher - sehr billig!

Und natürlich, wie schon erwähnt, die komplette Referenz:


----------



## exxe (10. März 2004)

Ein guter (und vor allem kostenloser) Editor ist "Phase 5" von Uli Meybohm. Zum runterladen hier entlang .
Oder wenn du etwas Geld ausgeben kannst (willst), ist auch UltraEdit32 zu empfehlen. Die Sharewareversion zum testen gibts hier .


----------



## low-group (11. März 2004)

und hier auch noch eine kleine Befehlsliste

http://www.php4-forum.de/befehlverzeichnis.htm


----------



## mowl (11. März 2004)

http://www.php.net/manual/de/index.functions.php


----------



## Sicaine (21. Juni 2004)

Jo ich weis komt vielleicht spät aber was viele(ich auch nich) wissen bzw. wussten:

es gibt auf php.net unter documentationen download eine funktionsliste mit 80% deutsch die als hilfedatei ausgelegt is. 4mb und hat alle funktionen drinnen inkl. suche. Super praktisch und sehr informativ.


----------

